# The Black Rifle Thread.



## Hydrashoks

Post 'em up.

Here's a few of my favorites...


Armalite AR10 7.62
...slightly modded...





S&W M&P 5.56
...slightly modded....




Stag 5.56
...slightly modded....





Class day!


----------



## Vin

Jealous, party of one!


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Olympic Arms 5.56x45mm M4*


----------



## wingspar

Colt 6920


----------



## J-Will

Aimpointed Bushy, Eoteched Colt, plinker Mossberg 22LR with cheapo goodies.


----------



## Apyl

Some day!


----------



## Ronmar

Sig M-400





Keltec RFB


----------



## Vin

Ronmar said:


> Sig M-400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keltec RFB


I don't know how I missed this. Bullpup rifles are sweet. Does that thing shoot the 7.62? I am not familiar with the rifle...


----------



## Ronmar

Yep, it shoots 7.62/.308 WIn. Uses metric FAL magazines. Since it has a fully adjustable gas system, it is the softest shooting 7.62 I have ever shot. The recoil is not much more than an AR. Because of the balance of the bullpup, even though it is heavier and a more powerfull cartridge, my 5'4 wife can shoot it as easilly as she can the AR...


----------

